# Flushing with Clearex - Help with specifics!



## Ender87i (Jan 12, 2011)

So its time to start flushing, but im not sure exactly how to go about it..
Ive heard that products like Clearex shorten flushing times, so im using that.
Im planning to use Clearex for a day or two, and then water for a day or two.
I know some people say to flush for 1-2 weeks, but i was hoping the Clearex 
would help shorten that time a little bit... As long as it will still turn out well..

Right now, im 1 day since starting the flush with Clearex..
I drained the first 2 floods of Clearex back into the sink so the bulk of garbage water
didnt mix back into the resevoir, and then the 3rd and 4th flood have mixed back in..
Thats currently where im at, exactly 1 day since starting, and have flooded 4 times..

With that said, i have a few questions...
1.) How much longer should i flood using Clearex? and should i recirculate or what?
2.) Im currently flooding every 4-5 hrs with Clearex.. how often should i be?
3.) Once im done with the Clearex, how many days/and how often/should i flood with plain water?
4.) Is tap water ok? or should i use RO water? it takes forever to make! Will it make a difference?


I could really use some help, so any advice is greatly appreciated!


----------



## dsnutts (Jan 13, 2011)

Ender please see this thread it will help you a lot!!! https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/399206-its-fuct-world-2.html

*1. **On flushing: The only thing you really need to flush is your toilet. There's no particular need to flush or leach cannabis plants before harvesting, but you can do it if you want. The plants store about 2 weeks worth of nutes, so you can safely give plants plain water, no pH correction needed, in weeks 6-8. 

'Clearex' is completely unnecessary and falls into the dreaded 'magic sauce' category, that is, things that your local hydro shop are happy to take your dough for that won't really do anything. Nothing but time will cause plants to consume the remaining stored nutrients. *


----------



## Ender87i (Jan 13, 2011)

Although i agree with you in part, i think perhaps youre missing the point of using Clearex..
Clearex is a salt leaching product that helps break the bond between nutrients and medium/etc..
Meaning it helps flush the system of risiduals and buildup..
So if cannabis stores nutes for up to 2 weeks, this would mean it helps by removing these buildups 
so that the plants roots are not continuing to take in any of these nutrients remaining in the system..
So although it doesnt help the plant purge its remaining nutrients, it DOES ensure that it doesnt take it more.
Therefore, it does hold some value in flushing --- can i get an amen?
Also, i disagree with the statement 'theres no particular need to flush before harvesting'.
Sure you dont NEED to - if you dont mind smoking harsh chemical filled buds that crackle upon lighting.
In conclusion, i think most of what youre saying is way off..

Back to the topic at hand, i am now 2 days into flushing with Clearex.
Last night i switched out the resevoir for more new clearing solution, and drained the first flood.
Still plenty of floating nutrient film coming out of the system - so clearly its doing a good thing.
Im planning on switching it out with plain water later tonight, but the question is, will RO vs TAP make a difference?


----------



## dubb313 (Jan 14, 2011)

FLush my dude....Every one Flush please
I flush with tap water that i ph and use start right clorine remover and other supplements ( i never flush with just plain water til the very last watering and then i give it one more day of light and then 2 days of dark and chopity chop chop!

Flushing is horrible to do with just plain water. Thats why put mollases (sugar) or flush agent ( sugar water). If you wanted you could even do this and get a very good growth spurt. Mix 1/4 strength nutes up for your plants and flush through the medium with nute water . This will help remove old salts by replacing it with fresh new ones.but at a lower dose. This is a good way to start the flush. and to end it just ...do something like this

My final watering is with those big 5 gallon jugs for water machines. I buy one per plant and start putting some work in. 
Your lucky I have soil buckets and between carrying a bunch of jugs of water all over , then i gotta hand feed, then i gotta dump the run off tank
i get mad that I stay within legal limits because I dont profit for nothing! I would love to just be able to blow out a basement or something and garden for a living but ay...one step at a time 



The plant stores what it needs at the end and expects to die. dont keep feeding it like you want it to stay alive. You got to make that bitch suffer and die slow.
At the end shock her up with cold temps and low humidity . shake the main stalk a little every now and then and tell that bitch she gots to stand strong because the nugs you grow are gonna break her back!

Who ever says not to flush is wrong to the fullest. I just flushed myne and they exploded with new growth. I just posted a thread about it because I was wondering why after I flushed with clearex that I started getting massive amount of new growth every where on my plants.

Flushing agents work...It seems that it smells like mouthwash dont it? i think its because its made out of sugar alcohol! 
Clearex is great because its made from sugars and thats all people talk about is mollasses.
Ya you can buy mollasses but what if it makes your plants turn into Mo ASSES...lol
seriously though i use mollasses but i also use clearex. I dont try and grow the same each time but maybe one day i will have a good strategy for my strains. 

Also I would not even pay attention to weeks unless you are growing pounds and are about to try and push weight on the street/dispensaries or where ever people make deals. 

Look at it like this if you are only growing because you want some dank ass nuggs why pull them on a time schedule even if they are not ready.
Would you eat a green banana just because your starving...hell ya you would especially after smoking dank nuggs. But we dont grow bananas and even over riped bananas taste better than green ones. so think about that
Ya if you are trying to squeeze as many harvest as you can in a year so that you can go buy a new house with cash then Screw it harvest at 6 weeks if you get the weight you want...But i think its the wait that you really want!
I grow nuggs that people call there other smoking buddies just so they can taste it together. 
And since I dont put it out there except for my patients not to many people get to be blessed by the one hit wonders!

check the trichs watch the pistils and calyxs watch the entire plant evolve into being done and then wait and see what happens for a few more days. I dunno I just hate smoking a gram and then 20 minutes later my shoulder start hurting again and then i want to smoke again. And these are grams. I smoke a .1 (point 1 ) of a gram of mine and get stoned for atleast an hour. Thats 10 hours more of being medicated. I really hate smoking and feel like i should go work out. I want to blaze and forget that I have shit to do...lol

Now I do harvest popcorn nugs that have very little to no amber and save them to mix in with the smaller ripe nuggs when I make my patients meds for the month up. I also like to smoke cloudy trichome nuggos before I go to school, work, any where that I have to think talk or walk. 
But chillin at home can someone say "couch lock".... AMEN


----------



## hazorazo (Jan 14, 2011)

My plants always get a 2-3 week flush, and I use clearex at the start to help the plant work its way through. 

My experienced patients notice the difference in taste and smoke. Not nearly as harsh. It is like the difference between ripple and good wine. The drunk high school noobie will just be excited to get drunk on ripple or good wine. The distinguished wine drinker will not even touch ripple, because he/she knows the qualities to look for within the wine. Both will get you fucked up, but only one will be really tasty and delicious to the experienced palate.


----------



## dubb313 (Jan 14, 2011)

good style and class hazo razo....
I am very old school and I remember when the original William Wonders came out!!!
If that doesnt take some of you back , maybe thai stick will? 
True... I always say take me to a testing lab for medical marijuana lock me in a dog cage with a bong and give me dank nuggs to blaze and ill tell you 
1. how it looks- in great detail to the point where after you read my description you can close your eyes and day dream of the buds
2.how it breaks up
3. how it taste and smells- clearly some people dont have the words to describe buds
(ask your local commercial mexican brick weed dealer what his "trees" are looking like" and im sure he will think they are "green" and are the "fires".)
Not me i got some words for flavor and Im sure we all like to relate our tastes to food. fruits / spices in particular
4.Questions like these should be on your mind when testing or just blazing your meds
was it harsh? did i cough or was it a gag? was the smoke thick?
Does the smoke smell like funk? Did the ashes burn even and smooth?

( If your smoking a joint let the ashes build up on the j for aslong as possible until the fall off on there own. If you smoke in my circle (JUST MY SESSION/meds) and you ash or if you have the j and you talk and double toke and still cough I will think your a moroon and prolly avoid blazing my hard work meds so that the frickin air can enjoy it.)
I think we all need to practice smoking...every one please feel free to begin your training sessions. )


----------



## dsnutts (Jan 14, 2011)

Ender I learned from Al.b Fuct post and have been spot on for many grows. To each their own but read his threads dude has been at this a loooong time...


----------



## dsnutts (Jan 14, 2011)

Look at flushing like this, a plant stores 2 weeks of nutes in its system so you flush weeks 7-8 it will at the end of the said two weeks the plant will have used the stored nutes while you were flushing and replacing the nutes with pure water.... At this point its time to chop and if you let your plant run longer you are looking at reducing the dankness of your bud...bud...


----------



## hazorazo (Jan 14, 2011)

dsnutts said:


> Look at flushing like this, a plant stores 2 weeks of nutes in its system so you flush weeks 7-8 it will at the end of the said two weeks the plant will have used the stored nutes while you were flushing and replacing the nutes with pure water.... At this point its time to chop and if you let your plant run longer you are looking at reducing the dankness of your bud...bud...


I thought once the plant goes through it's nutrients, it then starts feeding on itself at that point (leaves turning yellow and wilting)? Please explain to me why you would be reducing the potency of your bud? Trichomes still develop even with just water, don't they? Not trying to argue, just get the best explanation.......


----------



## dubb313 (Jan 14, 2011)

He is saying the same thing as we are just making it sound different. 2 weeks before harvest you should just be able with plain ph'd water until your plants show some runn off every time you water. then the last time you are supposed to water wait a day or two ( you could put in dark @ this time) and then chop.

Basically new growers put way to much nutes in there plants. The reason why the have flushing agents is 
1. flush out mistakes
2.FLush out veg nutes for transition to flowering nutes
3.be able to run nutrients until the very last week and then flush super heavy with agent and water ( this is for experienced growers who dont over nute during the plants life)

Either way it goes if you feed your plant plain water for over 2 weeks and it doesnt start to change colors yellow/purple/neons then you got a build up and need to LEECH salts out. You can do this with slightly warmer than usual water .

Now for what you really want to know!
I don know why you keep flushing over and over with clearex. You only need to use it maybe twice.
some people use it just to clean there system out after there harvest!
You flush once or twice.... But you water with plain water the way you usually do until harvest.

It reminds me of how people fast...except with the plants you make them fast and then you kill them... but ITS GREAT


----------



## hazorazo (Jan 14, 2011)

dubb313 said:


> He is saying the same thing as we are just making it sound different. 2 weeks before harvest you should just be able with plain ph'd water until your plants show some runn off every time you water. then the last time you are supposed to water wait a day or two ( you could put in dark @ this time) and then chop.
> 
> Basically new growers put way to much nutes in there plants. The reason why the have flushing agents is
> 1. flush out mistakes
> ...


Thanks, Dubb. I definitely have my flush down. My question was more for the poster I was quoting...... he is saying he loses potency if he does not chop after 2 weeks of flush, and I was wanting a scientific explanation of WHY he thinks he will lose potency. 

I would think the only time your plant will lose potency is if the THC starts to degrade, like harvesting after all trichs have turned amber, or something.

I flush with clearex at one feeding, and then use water the rest of the way until the trichs show me they are done.

Thanks for the input, nice to bounce these things off other growers......I was just confused on how he thought he would lose potency?


----------



## hazorazo (Jan 14, 2011)

And, Dubb, just went back and reread your large post earlier, and AMEN to the cloudy trichs for day smoke, and couchlock for at home! Loving it!


----------



## wannaquickee (Jan 14, 2011)

i read somewhere that the product is just sugar water...


----------



## Ender87i (Jan 15, 2011)

It contains sugar alcohol i believe, or some kind of sugar derived ingredient, but that doesnt mean its "just sugar water". Among other things, the sugar helps the plants in the final days anyhow which is a good thing... But aside from the sugar-based ingredient you referred to, it also contains things that release the bind that nutrient salts create with the medium/roots/etc, and helps to flush out all the nutrient salt buildup within the system, which will help avoid continuing uptake of nutrients by the roots, which of course you dont want since youre flushing.


----------



## davidlevin420 (Feb 19, 2011)

Just a heads up, you really shouldnt use regular granulated table sugars as they are the most refined of all sugars, stripping them of essential vitamins and minerals. There are much better options such as previous mentioned molasses, black strap in particular, they have unrefined sugars such as sucanat or turbinado (which is steamed sucanat). generally the larger and darker the sugar grains, the better its going to be for your plants. The sucanat will also increase beneficial microbes in soil grows. You could also opt for something like Botanicare's Sweet line, berry citrus and grape, which are in liquid form and derived from cane sugar with added amino acids etc. I've heard good things about the sweet line, it should enhance the smell and flavor of the buds. They also have a new flavorless carboloader called raw, which is essentially the liquid form of the unrefined sugar. Also I've heard that Dr. Pepper works wonders during the final flush, planning on trying it our myself


----------



## klonerone (Feb 19, 2011)

Clearex...just send your money to me instead!!!! How can salts remove salts???? Clearex is bogus......


----------



## omertaitalia (Feb 19, 2011)

dr pepper?, please do a thread on that


----------



## homebrewer (Feb 20, 2011)

In regards to leaching salts, Clearex has a _negligible_ benefit over tap water, at best.

Test below:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/395741-testing-beneficial-bacteria-ebb-flow-7.html


----------



## since1991 (Oct 7, 2015)

Old post but we have to shut down pre harvest flushing once and for all. Clearex from Botanicare is loaded with edta and dtpa. There are chelation agents in almost all hobby hydroponic nutrient companys clearing or flushing solutions. Iam not sure but i bet dollars to donuts that the popular product called Drip Clean from House and Garden is loaded with them too. These chelators contain and are processed from SODIUM CYANIDE....yes you read that rite. Flushing is retarded but according to the popular myth and bro science if you use these products thats what could be in your buds. (It still doesnt work like that but this is just a thought)


----------



## GIJonas (Oct 7, 2015)




----------

